# Oak Parks Oh Im Awesome



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Apr 14, 2011)

My boy




*sigh* I love this horse!
















And I just had to share this headshot of his son Max, can't get over how similar they look!


----------



## little lady (Apr 15, 2011)

He is so photogenic!



I have to agree he is a handsome fella but have always thought that.


----------



## markadoodle (Apr 15, 2011)

Yep, I'm in love. He is stunning, I have always thought so much of Doc, and I am always so happy to see a thread with more pictures of him. You have your self an incredible little guy!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Apr 15, 2011)

Aww thank you gals!



This guy is soooo special to me and even after owning him going on 3 years now I still can't believe I get to call him "mine" and he still sets my heart a flutter when I watch him.


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Apr 15, 2011)

_I love all your posts about "Doc" It's so nice to read a post about someone's mini (s) and really feel how much they love them. Most just post to show off their horses (not that it's a bad thing, love seeing all the stunning minis) but you post to show how much you truly love your little man. As you should! He is absolutly stunning and I would be proud to _



_ Keep the pictures coming I enjoy them _


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Apr 16, 2011)

Taylor Richelle said:


> _I love all your posts about "Doc" It's so nice to read a post about someone's mini (s) and really feel how much they love them. Most just post to show off their horses (not that it's a bad thing, love seeing all the stunning minis) but you post to show how much you truly love your little man. As you should! He is absolutly stunning and I would be proud to _
> 
> 
> 
> _ Keep the pictures coming I enjoy them _


Aww thanks Taylor!



This boy helped heal my heart and refuel my passion for these little ones when I was about ready to throw in the towel


----------



## Getitia (Apr 17, 2011)

Such a pretty boy - your love and admiration for him is wonderful.


----------



## Tami (Apr 24, 2011)

I LOVE that photo of him. He sure was named correctly.....



I am so happy I have his daddy back......just sad that his dam is done having babies, because they were very special.


----------



## JaiteraMiniatures (Apr 24, 2011)

I know I'm a fan! I adore his looks, and Max looks like the spitting image of him


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks ladies!

Aww Tami I'm bummed now! Was soo hoping you'd get to cross Oh Oh and Doctrine again since you had him back



Give them both a big smooch for me!


----------

